# Asus P4C800-E Bios Einstellung?



## bigfella (12. November 2004)

Hi...

Habe oben genanntes Pentium4 Mainboard.
Hab mir das aktuelle Bios heruntergeladen (10.19.)
Darauf hab ich mir das Bios weng angeschaut und bin unter "ADVANCED" auf 
"Performance Accelerator Mode" gestoßen.

Als Erklärung hierzu liefert das Bios folgendes:
"Minimize the latencies from CPU to Memory and boost performance".
Bin der Englischen Sprache mächtig und wollte nur wissen, ob Ihr diese Einstellung aktiviert habt?

Wo kann man im Bios die AGP-Geschwindigkeit der Grafikkarte nachschauen?
Danke?


----------

